# Tangerine Tiger Shrimp in High Tech Tank???



## Fuzzy Shaq (10 Oct 2022)

Hi everyone,  hope your all well. Was wondering if anyone has any experience with tangerine tiger shrimp in a high tech planted aquarium with Co2 injection? I've got adult red cherry shrimp and Amano shrimp already. However I can't find much information tangerine tigers other than they are hardy. Would they survive 50% weekly water changes and ph fluctuations from Co2?
Thanks


----------



## MichaelJ (10 Oct 2022)

Hi @Fuzzy Shaq   I do not know about Tangarine Tigers specifically, but quite a few people here keep shrimps in their CO2 injected tanks and do regular large water changes without problems. Shrimps don't like  high or wide swings in TDS in particular so you want to make sure your WC water is within a reasonable margin of what you replace and keep your Ca Mg content at fair levels.  Like ~30 ppm of Ca / ~10 ppm of Mg or 6 GH.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Garuf (10 Oct 2022)

I have tan tigers in high tech, they’re slow to get going but are as robust as cherries once the colony is stable. They need more minerals and protein than cherries to be successful. Co2 they don’t seem bothered by.


----------



## Fuzzy Shaq (10 Oct 2022)

Thanks for letting me know @Garuf . Been trying to find information online but theres so many contradictions every where. Will be definitely getting some 😃


----------



## Conort2 (10 Oct 2022)

They’ll be fine. 

I’ve kept them high tech hard water, high tech soft water, really really soft water low tech. They’ve thrived in all these setups, I find them tougher than cherry shrimp. My colony were originally with cherries but they outcompeted these and they eventually disappeared.

Cheers


----------



## Fuzzy Shaq (11 Oct 2022)

Thanks @Conort2 for letting me know. You put my mind at ease. They outcompeted your cherry shrimp? How long did it take for the cherry shrimp to disappear?  I've got cherry shrimp at the moment


----------



## Conort2 (11 Oct 2022)

Fuzzy Shaq said:


> Thanks @Conort2 for letting me know. You put my mind at ease. They outcompeted your cherry shrimp? How long did it take for the cherry shrimp to disappear?  I've got cherry shrimp at the moment


Was a long time, probably over the period of around a year or so. I did change over to softer water too which probably didn’t suit the cherries long term so that may have been the issue. I believe a lot of people keep neocaridina and cardinals together no problem.


----------



## MichaelJ (11 Oct 2022)

Conort2 said:


> I did change over to softer water


Hi @Conort2,  Just curious. How much softer?  In my own (Neocaridina) shrimp tank I hover around 5.5 GH. 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Fuzzy Shaq (11 Oct 2022)

Conort2 said:


> Was a long time, probably over the period of around a year or so. I did change over to softer water too which probably didn’t suit the cherries long term so that may have been the issue. I believe a lot of people keep neocaridina and cardinals together no problem.


Right so it could be due to a change in water parameters. Yeah a lot of people mix neos and cardinia. Thanks for your advice mate 👍


----------



## Conort2 (11 Oct 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> Hi @Conort2,  Just curious. How much softer?  In my own (Neocaridina) shrimp tank I hover around 5.5 GH.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


At one point I was down to a tds of around 30, gh levels no idea I just added a tiny amount of seachem equilibrium. Now they’re in an aquarium that has a tds level around 70 with a small amount of equilibrium added to pure RO. Sorry I can’t be more exact, I sort of just eye ball it up and Chuck it in.

Cheers


----------



## Conort2 (11 Oct 2022)

Fuzzy Shaq said:


> Right so it could be due to a change in water parameters. Yeah a lot of people mix neos and cardinia. Thanks for your advice mate 👍


Could well have been, although the tangerines do get a fair bit bigger than cherries and were absolute pigs and always first to the food.


----------



## MichaelJ (11 Oct 2022)

Conort2 said:


> At one point I was down to a tds of around 30, gh levels no idea I just added a tiny amount of seachem equilibrium. Now they’re in an aquarium that has a tds level around 70 with a small amount of equilibrium added to pure RO. Sorry I can’t be more exact, I sort of just eye ball it up and Chuck it in.
> 
> Cheers


Ok, yes, that would be a very low GH considering that Equilibrium is roughly made up from 2/3rd K and a 1/3rd mix of Ca/Mg/Fe/Mn.  My guesstimate would be a ~1.5 GH in the tank with a TDS around 30.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Conort2 (11 Oct 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> Ok, yes, that would be a very low GH considering that Equilibrium is roughly made up from 2/3rd K and a 1/3rd mix of Ca/Mg/Fe/Mn.  My guesstimate would be a ~1.5 GH in the tank with a TDS around 30.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


At least someone knows what they’re doing! Thank you.


----------



## John q (11 Oct 2022)

Fuzzy Shaq said:


> However I can't find much information tangerine tigers other than they are hardy. Would they survive 50% weekly water changes and ph fluctuations from Co2?


Yes. Hope that answers the question 😀


----------



## MichaelJ (11 Oct 2022)

Conort2 said:


> At least someone knows what they’re doing! Thank you.


Your welcome!?  

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## MichaelJ (11 Oct 2022)

John q said:


> Yes. Hope that answers the question 😀


Thats terse


----------



## John q (12 Oct 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> Thats terse


Indeed, apologies to the op for that.

On a subconscious level I was probably trying to reassure myself they'll be ok as I have 12 turning up on Saturday for one of the tanks. 
Will report back when I have a more evidenced based answer.


----------



## Wookii (12 Oct 2022)

Just my 2c worth, I have Tan Tigers in two tanks now. One is a very soft water QT tank (KH0 / GH 3-4), without CO2, and they are breeding like crazy. 

The other is a tap water farm tank (KH6 / GH12) with CO2 injection, and they haven't done nearly as well, with no breeding at all as far as I can tell. That tank also has Neos in, and they have bred a decent amount.  

I will caveat that by saying that the shrimp in the two tanks were from two different eBay sellers, so that could be a factor, or there could be some other variable, so who knows.

I've tried various other Caridina species in CO2 injected tank at various times, (all soft water, KH0-1, GH5-6) and none have ever bred for me, whilst Neo's (Bloody Mary) maintained and increased their population without issue.


----------

